# [Wifi] Impossible de me connecter au réseau (en cours...)

## Pongten

Hello à tous,

Mon problème est le suivant, j'ai un portable avec une carte Wifi intégrée : RTL8180L (RealTek).  J'ai installé ndiswrapper pour me servir du pilote windows et depuis que j'essaie de faire fonctionner cette carte, je suis arrivé en tout et pour tout une fois à me connecter en wifi, mais après avoir éteint le portable et réessayé le lendemain, ça n'allait déjà plus.

Mon fichier wireless est correct, et quand je fais un iwlist wlan0 scan, il me trouve bien mon réseau.

QQn a-t-il une suggestion car la moi je suis à court d'idées.

D'avance merci

----------

## Adrien

Ton interface démarre proprement?

Tu fais quelles commandes exactement pour te connecter?

----------

## Pongten

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

et il me répond : 

failed to configure wireless for wlan0

----------

## Adrien

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
> 
> et il me répond : 
> 
> failed to configure wireless for wlan0

 

Ok c'est bon signe, ça veut dire que ton /etc/conf.d/wireless doit pas être correct.

Tu peux nous donner les parties intéressantes de ton wireless?

Et puis du /etc/conf.d/net aussi... :Smile: 

----------

## Pongten

```

essid_wlan0="Two Be 5"

mode_wlan0="managed"

channel_wlan0="1"

key_Two_Be_5="xxxx-xxxx-xx enc restricted"
```

```

ifconfig_wlan0=("192.168.1.4 netmask 255.255.255.0")

routes_wlan0=("default via 192.168.1.1")
```

Merci de te pencher sur mon problème  :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

Pas de quoi!  :Wink: 

Quand tu as ce message: 

```
failed to configure wireless for wlan0
```

ça dit bien ce que ça veut dire, c'est que avec les infos que tu donnes, il arrive pas à configurer la carte.

l'ESSID de ton AP c'est bien la même que celle que tu passes à ta carte? Et le channel?

As-tu essayé de faire toutes les commandes à la main avant d'utiliser le scripts de init.d?

Peut-être ta carte a-t-elle besoin de faire un scan avant d'accepter l'ESSID que tu lui pases.

Essaie ausi sans les tirets dan ta clé WEP

----------

## Pongten

oui oui, ESSID et channel sont bons !

Oui, j'ai déjà essayé à la main... j'ai néanmoins un truc bizzare !

Voilà ce que j'ai quand je fait iwconfig wlan0 : 

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Two Be 5"

          Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power:20 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          RTS thr=2432 B   Fragment thr=2432 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-53 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

et si je tape manuellement la commande iwconfig wlan0 essid "Two Be 5", cela ne change rien !

----------

## Adrien

ok je vois

Je pense qu'il faut que tu fasses un scan avant de lui passer une ESSID à ta carte !

Si elle ne détecte pas d'AP, elle refuse que tu lui passes une ESSID comme ça!!

T'es pas sur le lieu du problème par ontre j'imagine???

Sinon, demain essaie de nous renvoyer ce que donne un iwlist wlan0 scan  :Wink: 

----------

## Pongten

Si si, je suis sur le lieu du problème car cela se passe chez moi  :Smile: 

Voilà ce que donne le iwlist wlan0 scan :

```
wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:12:17:E5:06:D8

                    ESSID:"Two Be 5"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11b

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality:0/100  Signal level:-45 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rate:1 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:2 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:5.5 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:22 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

                    Extra:atim=0

```

----------

## Adrien

Oki maintenant, passe les commandes une par une pour voir!

Eteins ton interface, tu la uppe comme ça:

```
# ifconfig wlan0 up
```

puis tu refais un scan et tu pases les commandes une par une! Et après chaque commande passée, tu vois:

1-s'il y a un message d'erreur

2- si y'a pas de mesage d'erreur, tu verifies que les arguments sont bien passés  :Wink: 

----------

## Pongten

Tu sais me rappeler l'ordre des commandes parce que je les ai plus sous la main  :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> Tu sais me rappeler l'ordre des commandes parce que je les ai plus sous la main 

 

lol

bon attends:

```
ifconfig wlan0 up

iwconfig wlan0 mode managed 

iwconfig wlan0 channel 1

iwconfig wlan0 essid "Two Be 5"

iwconfig wlan0 ap 00:12:17:E5:06:D8

iwconfig ra0 enc restricted <ta_clé(sans les tirets)>

dhcpcd ra0
```

Y'a le dhcp sur ton matos?

Que donne un ifconfig wlan0 juste après avoir uppé la carte?

----------

## Pongten

Voilà la grosse bizarrerie : 

Je peux taper n'importe quelle commande, rien ne change et j'ai toujours :

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Two Be 5"

          Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power:20 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          RTS thr=2432 B   Fragment thr=2432 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-51 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

sans avoir de message d'erreur.

Seule la commande iwconfig wlan0 nick xxxx change qqch.

----------

## Adrien

Putain le wifi, c'est toujours une histoire d'amour...... :Confused: 

Bon, t'as bien éteint ton interface, puis redémarré?

Arrêtes-là, redémarre-la et fais voir un ifconfig wlan0

Edit: C'est quoi le chipset de ta carte? Pour savoir si t'es obligé d'utiliser ndiswrapper...

----------

## Pongten

Pour être sur de le faire comme il faut, tu fais comment pour éteindre l'interface ?

Pour le chipset, c'est un RealTek RT8180L (et ndiswrapper est la seule solution que j'ai trouvée jusqu'à présent) (carte intégrée sur un laptop Acer Aspire 1356Lmi)

Comme tu dis.. mais là où c'est le plus frustrant c'est que lorsque je lance le pc sous winXP le wifi fonctionne nickel !

----------

## Adrien

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> Pour être sur de le faire comme il faut, tu fais comment pour éteindre l'interface ?
> 
> 

 

```
# ifconfig wlan0 down
```

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> Comme tu dis.. mais là où c'est le plus frustrant c'est que lorsque je lance le pc sous winXP le wifi fonctionne nickel !

 

lol tu m'étonnes :p

Edit: J'ai déjà eu un problème en partie similaire avec une carte wifi, quand je passais une ESSID à la carte et que je faisais un iwconfig après l'ESSID n'était pas changée, par contre, le nick prenait le nom que je voulais pour l'essid. Le problème s'et résolu en faisant un scan avant de règler l'ESSID d'où ce que je te demandais...Last edited by Adrien on Wed Jun 08, 2005 9:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pongten

ifconfig wlan0 down

ifconfig wlan0 up

ifconfig wlan0 : 

```

wlan0     Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:6B:28:1F:5C

          inet adr:192.168.1.4  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Mémoire:d0004800-d0004824

```

----------

## Adrien

Je suis pas sûr que ça change grand chose, mais je me demande si le fait que tu lui attribue déjà une adresse IP ne lui pose pas un problème...

T'as le dhcp sur ton acces point ou pas au fait parce que ça serait plus simple....

Essaie de commenter ce que t'as mis dans le /etc/conf.d/net concernant wlan0 pour l'instant et uppe ta carte une nouvelle fois.

Enfin, c'est ce que je ferais!  :Razz:   On va bien voir

----------

## Pongten

Je viens d'essayer, mais cela ne change rien..

A part qu'en plus de m'arracher les cheveux, je vais te faire t'arracher les tiens  :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> Je viens d'essayer, mais cela ne change rien..
> 
> A part qu'en plus de m'arracher les cheveux, je vais te faire t'arracher les tiens 

 

Bon ben on continuera demain éventuellement, mais si t'as déjà réussi à te connecter une fois, ça devrait être faisable..

Ceci dit, y'a toujours plein de problèmes avec ndiswrapper alors bon... 

+++  :Smile: 

----------

## Pongten

Ok, merci bcp pour ton aide en tout cas..

+++ :Smile: 

----------

## blasserre

j'ai lu ces derniers jours quelque chose qui disait que les espaces dans le nom du ssid posaient problème dans certains cas (certains pilotes sous ndiswrapper me semble-t'il) essaye de changer le nom de ton ssid

c'était ma contrib' à 2 boules

bon courage en tout cas  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

C'est à un routeur wifi que tu veux te connecter? fais voir un route -n

----------

## Adrien

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> j'ai lu ces derniers jours quelque chose qui disait que les espaces dans le nom du ssid posaient problème dans certains cas (certains pilotes sous ndiswrapper me semble-t'il) essaye de changer le nom de ton ssid
> 
> c'était ma contrib' à 2 boules
> 
> bon courage en tout cas 

 

+1 ouais essaie une ESSID en un seul mot! J'ai eu des problèmes avec ça aussi  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Edit: J'ai déjà eu un problème en partie similaire avec une carte wifi, quand je passais une ESSID à la carte et que je faisais un iwconfig après l'ESSID n'était pas changée, par contre, le nick prenait le nom que je voulais pour l'essid. Le problème s'et résolu en faisant un scan avant de règler l'ESSID d'où ce que je te demandais...

 

Ce problème dont je te parlais, je viens de me souvenir: il me semble que c'était en passant une ESSID avec des espaces que je l'ai eu! :Very Happy: 

Peut-être une lueur au bout du tunnel.... :Rolling Eyes:  Tiens-nous au courant  :Wink: 

----------

## Pongten

Rhaaa.. qui a soufflé la bougie allumée au bout du tunnel ??

J'ai essayé avec un essid sans espaces, mais cela ne change rien.

Pour le route -n, cela ne donne rien vu que mon interface wlan0 ne veut même pas démarrer  :Sad: 

Mais merci à tous pour vos suggestions

----------

## Adrien

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> Rhaaa.. qui a soufflé la bougie allumée au bout du tunnel ??
> 
> J'ai essayé avec un essid sans espaces, mais cela ne change rien.

 

 :Sad: 

Bon et t'as bien fait un scan avant de mettre l'ESSID? Juste au cas où....

Sinon, réessaie les manips que je te disais hier juste au boot, sans que ta carte ne se soit vu attribuer d'adresse IP et tout, ça sera pê plus clean.

Si ça marche toujours pas, faudra peut-être songer à utiliser une autre version de ndiswrapper (même une version antérieure). Enlight avait par exemple une carte qui marchait avec une très vieille version de ndiswrapper alors que ça n'allait pas avec la dernière version bleeding edge de portage!  :Razz: Last edited by Adrien on Thu Jun 09, 2005 8:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pongten

Oui oui, malheureusement  :Sad: 

----------

## Adrien

oups, j'éditais mon post ci-dessus!!  :Embarassed:  tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil!

----------

## Pongten

Ok, je viens de virer ndiswrapper et d'effacer le module.

J'ai rebooté.

Juste après le reboot, j'ai réinstallé ndiswrapper, remis le modules, puis j'ai fais les opérations manuellement et là, miracle, ça marche, le wifi fonctionne !!!

Reste plus qu'à voir si ca remarchera au prochain reboot (parce que si je dois chaque fois faire tout ça ça va être galère !!!)

En tout cas, grand merci !

----------

## Pongten

C'est bien ce que je craignais, après un reboot, ça ne marche plus :§

----------

## Adrien

T'as pas répondu à une de mes questions. Y a-t-il un serveur dhcp sur tout point d'accès???? :Smile: 

As-tu fais un ifconfig juste après le reboot?

Tu dis que ça a marché après le reboot mais t'as tout fait à la main ou t'as utilisé les scripts. Il faut absolument chercher d'où vient ton problème... est-ce la config qui est foireuse ou un bug...sinon tu t'es sortira jamais.

Au pire on pourra toujours essayer un ssh...on verra

----------

## Pongten

Ok, on avance.

Oui, sorry, j'ai le dhcp.

Je viens de refaire un reboot simple (en revirant le net.wlan0 du startup).

Après ça, je fais les opérations à la main, et là, ça fonctionne.. le bug doit venir du script de démarrage je suppose.

EDIT: En fait, dès que j'essaye de faire /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start c'est là que ça foire et que je ne sais plus utiliser la carte sans faire de reboot

----------

## Adrien

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> Ok, on avance.
> 
> Oui, sorry, j'ai le dhcp.
> 
> Je viens de refaire un reboot simple (en revirant le net.wlan0 du startup).
> ...

 

Voilà, j'en étais sûr...je pense que c'est à cause de ton fichier wireless, il doit manquer quelques infos dedans ou alors des erreurs de syntaxe peut-être essaie de le tweaker et puis relance le script pour voir si ça marche.

Sinon, pourquoi tu mettrais pas le dhcp dans ton fichier net? ça serait plus simple non?

edit: *pongten wrote:*   

> EDIT: En fait, dès que j'essaye de faire /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start c'est là que ça foire et que je ne sais plus utiliser la carte sans faire de reboot

 

essaie peut-être un:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 zap

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

----------

## Pongten

J'ai vérifié mon fichier wireless et il semble pafaitement correct.

Mais dès que je fais un /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start il me répond Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

puis après, lorsque je fais un iwconfig wlan0 je réobtiens ceci : 

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"TwoBe5"

          Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power:20 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          RTS thr=2432 B   Fragment thr=2432 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-53 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0 
```

Avec denouveau le NickName remis à "Two Be 5" ce qui est très curieux

----------

## ablyes

Je n'ai pas lu, mais as-tu activé le filtrage mac sur ton routeur ?

Et bien configuré, t'as bien mis du b ou du g ? ou les deux ?

T'es pas trop loin ?

----------

## blasserre

poste ton wireless sait-on jamais

----------

## Adrien

C'est normal quand le script ne peut pas configurer la carte, il annule aussi les modifs qui ont pu passser je crois.

+1 pour voir ton fichier, faudrait que je jette un coup d'oeil aux commentaires, mais j'ai pô ma gentoo sous la main!  :Sad: 

----------

## Pongten

Heu...  :Embarassed:  je ne sais pas ce que c'est le filtrage mac sur le routeur.  Par contre pour le reste, je suis à 3 mètres de mon routeur et il est configuré pour accepter du B et du G.

voici mon wireless :

```
mode_wlan0="managed"

channel_wlan0="1"

essid_wlan0="TwoBe5"

key_TwoBe5="xxxx-xxxx-xx enc restricted"
```

En essayant un /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start ca plante, mais en refaisant toutes les opérations manuellement après (up mode channel essid enc...) cela remarche

----------

## blasserre

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> channel_wlan0="1"
> ...

 

je crois que le canal 1 n'est pas autorisé en france

ce serait plutôt 11

mais en tout cas ce doit être le même que celui de ton routeur

à voir

edit: je pense que si tu vires la ligne ta carte va se demerder toute seule pour trouver ton AP

edit2: oublie ça le scan dit channel=1 pour le router  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Pongten

Oui, le channel est 1 sur le routeur..

Et ici, pas de problème, je suis en Belgique  :Wink: 

De plus, si je me souviens bien, j'ai déjà essayé avec un autre channel, mais dans ce cas je crois qu'il ne trouvait même plus le routeur en faisant un scan

----------

## Adrien

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *Pongten wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> channel_wlan0="1"
> ...

 

Il est en Belgique!  :Razz:  Mais je sais pas lesquels sont autorisés là-bas...

Edit: grillé!  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Adrien

Comment t'as crée le script net.wlan0?

T'as fait ln -s net.lo net.wlan0 ??

----------

## Pongten

oui, mais je peux le refaire pour essayer..

Je viens de réessayer, et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas  :Sad: 

----------

## blasserre

ha lesjoies de l'harmonisation européenne  :Rolling Eyes: 

ptêtre essayer des trucs au niveau cryptage :

sans clé est-ce que ça marche tout seul ?

mode noob ->

avec key_TwoBe5="xxxx-xxxx-xx enc open" ? (enfin là c'est vraiment pour tout essayer ! )

----------

## Adrien

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> ha lesjoies de l'harmonisation européenne 
> 
> ptêtre essayer des trucs au niveau cryptage :
> 
> sans clé est-ce que ça marche tout seul ?
> ...

 

@ blassere: Je me demandais, juste par hasard, ça peut pas être à cause des tirets qu'il a mis entre les chiffres de sa clé?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Pongten

J'ai essayé en open, sans les tirets et même sans clé, rien n'y fait  :Sad: 

----------

## blasserre

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> J'ai essayé en open, sans les tirets et même sans clé, rien n'y fait 

 

ba alors.... quite à tout tenter t'aurais pu juste virer le enc

j'ai vu pas mal de fichiers /etc/conf.d/wireless dans lesquels il y avait juste la clé

par contre p*t**n impossible de trouver un /etc/conf.d/wireless avec les

commentaires sur le net.... et impossible de voir à quoi correspond ce

p*t**n de enc

----------

## Adrien

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> par contre p*t**n impossible de trouver un /etc/conf.d/wireless avec les
> 
> commentaires sur le net.... et impossible de voir à quoi correspond ce
> 
> p*t**n de enc

 

Grave, ça m'aiderait si j'en avais un sous les yeux!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Pongten

Ben le enc, c'est pour Encryption Key, c'est la clé à utiliser vu que mon routeur est "protégé" par une clé d'accès WEP

----------

## blasserre

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> Ben le enc, c'est pour Encryption Key, c'est la clé à utiliser vu que mon routeur est "protégé" par une clé d'accès WEP

 

ba justement, pour dire ça key_TwoBe5="xxxx-xxxx-xx" est suffisant je pense

rajouter restricted te permet de dire que tu ne veux que des connections cryptées (open dit l'inverse) 

mais enc ?? t'as essayé sans ? bon ok après j'arrête  :Laughing: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*   par contre p*t**n impossible de trouver un /etc/conf.d/wireless avec les
> 
> commentaires sur le net.... et impossible de voir à quoi correspond ce
> 
> p*t**n de enc 
> ...

 je sais pas si c'est ce que vous cherchez, mais j'ai mis mon /etc/conf.d/wireless.example la

----------

## Adrien

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*    *blasserre wrote:*   par contre p*t**n impossible de trouver un /etc/conf.d/wireless avec les
> 
> commentaires sur le net.... et impossible de voir à quoi correspond ce
> 
> p*t**n de enc 
> ...

 

T'assures beaugosse!  :Cool: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> T'assures beaugosse! 

  je t'en prie, tu vas me faire rougir ....

----------

## Adrien

@ marvin rouge:  :Wink: 

@ pongten: Dans ton wireless, y'a 2 endroits où tu peux mettre une essid. Tu l'as mise en haut ou en bas? ou aux deux?

----------

## Pongten

Tu veux dire quoi par là ? La position de la ligne ?

----------

## Pongten

Au fait, Adrien, au début tu parlais de devoir scanner avec de pouvoir fixer le essid.. Il semblerait que ce soit le cas maintenant, car lorsque je passe les commandes manuellement, si je ne fais pas un scan avant, ça ne passe pas.. tu avais une solution à propos de ça ?

----------

## Adrien

Certaines cartes (peut-être toutes..) ont besoin de détecter les réseaux qu'il y a dans ton coin avant d'accepter un essid, si t'as carte fonctionne comme ça, y'a pas moyen de faire autrement, faut juste que tu spécifies l'ESSID au bon endroit dans le wireless, d'où ma question plus haut:

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> @ pongten: Dans ton wireless, y'a 2 endroits où tu peux mettre une essid. Tu l'as mise en haut ou en bas? ou aux deux?

 

Qui est en fait une question à la con!  :Razz:  Il n'y a pas 2 endroits différents où tu peux spécifier l'ESSID, je me suis trompé lol

Mais regarde les deux premières lignes du commentaire:

 */etc/conf.d/wireless wrote:*   

> # Hard code an ESSID to an interface - leave this unset if you wish the driver
> 
> # to scan for available Access Points
> 
> # Set to "any" to connect to any ESSID - the driver picks an Access Point
> ...

   :Smile: 

Tu devrais essayer en laissant la dernière ligne ci-dessus commentée pour voir. J'imagine que ça ne marche toujours pas?

Pour répondre à ta question: en fait, si tu passes les commandes à la main, pas de problèmes, tu peux faire toi-même un scan avant, et si tu utilises le script, il semble que tu doives laisser la ligne commentée...

Bon j'éspère que c'est assez clair parce que je me suis un peu emmêlé les pinceaux  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Pongten

Enfer et damnation !

Sans préciser le essid, cela ne marche pas à cause de la clé de cryptage !

Mais en lisant les commentaires, j'ai vu que le essid devait être précisé dans les modes ad-hoc et auto.  J'ai donc essayé le ad-hoc, il se connectait bien, mais pas moyen de me servir de la connection, puis j'essaie en auto, et là, ça passe nickel.  Je me dis ok, ça va aller, je reboot pour voir si le rc-script fonctionne aussi au démarrage, et là, de nouveau, paf ! Ca marche plus  :Sad: 

Edit: 

Et voilà autre chose maintenant !  Je me dis tant qu'à faire, je réessaye en mode ad-hoc, je relance /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 et ça passe mais pas moyen de faire un ping, je recommence en remettant en mode auto, ça repasse, mais toujours pas moyen de faire un ping, je stop, puis redémarre le script et là, ça passe.. c'est à n'y rien comprendre !

----------

## Pongten

Pour que ça marche, actuellement et via le script, je dois d'abord configurer mon wireless en mettant mode_wlan0="ad-hoc", essayer, puis stopper, ensuite recommencer en mettant mon wireless avec mode_wlan0="managed" ou "auto", et là, ça fonctionne.. allez savoir pourquoi.

En voyant ça, je me dis, peut-être la carte doit-elle scanner en mode ad-hoc, j'ai essayé, mais le problème reste le même.. je commence a me dire que j'ai une carte capricieuse !!

----------

## blasserre

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> Et voilà autre chose maintenant !  Je me dis tant qu'à faire, je réessaye en mode ad-hoc, je relance /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 et ça passe mais pas moyen de faire un ping, je recommence en remettant en mode auto, ça repasse, mais toujours pas moyen de faire un ping, je stop, puis redémarre le script et là, ça passe.. c'est à n'y rien comprendre !

 

le coup du ping, ça sent le problème de route par défaut...

une fois ta connection wifi établie il faut dire à linux de l'utiliser pour router les paquets

[mavie]

pour les problèmes ad-hoc/managed... je comprends pas trop ce que veut ta carte

et le pire, c'est que je suis en train d'installer gentoo sur le portable du taff (nec versa m500 ipw2100)

et j'ai bien l'impression que je peux m'attendre aux mêmes m*rd*s...  :Sad: 

je verrai sans doute ça ce weekend, et qui sait ? personne n'est à l'abri d'une bonne idée 

[/mavie]

tiens au passage le premier baselayout > 1.11 vient de passer en stable, c'est pas une bonne nouvelle ça ?

----------

## Adrien

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> je commence a me dire que j'ai une carte capricieuse !!

 

Ca n'est pas du tout exclu malheureusement, et d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, ndiswrapper est, lui aussi capricieux!  :Confused: 

C'est pour ça que les cartes wifi, faut trop bien les choisir...

Je vais bientôt avoir à faire joujou avec ndiswrapper, suite à l'achat de mon portable et je crains le pire... :Rolling Eyes: 

Enfin, je ne me fais pas non plus d'illusions et je suis déjà préparé à l'idée que j'aurais sûrement à acheter une carte wifi PCMCIA  :Razz: 

----------

## Pongten

Boh, avec l'expérience qu'on vient d'acquérir en commun, on a déjà un gros avantage sur les caprices wifi  :Wink: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> Boh, avec l'expérience qu'on vient d'acquérir en commun, on a déjà un gros avantage sur les caprices wifi 

 

lol Ouais mais vu où on en arrive faudrait surtout savoir coder maintenant.... :Rolling Eyes:  et ça....

Je vasi avoir à faire joujou avec ndiswrapper ce week-end comme je disais je ne sais plus où. Si jamais j'arrive à éclaircir ou comprendre certains des "caprices" j'en ferait part ici!!  :Wink: 

----------

